# if you sky bust stay home



## stuckonquack (Oct 26, 2009)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Oct 26, 2009)

To get all "fillosopikal" here you go:

"I shoot, therefore I skybust."

Oh, and since I'm an educated man much to Fancy's chagrin here is the Latin translation:

"Skybustae, ergo burnpowderus."


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Oct 26, 2009)

This is gonna be interesting...


----------



## Medicine Man (Oct 26, 2009)

If it falls it ain't skybustin..


----------



## DUhollywood1 (Oct 26, 2009)

can we get a different topic to argue about


----------



## SHMELTON (Oct 26, 2009)

I got some majic shells that will drop em at 65+yds, and yes they will pass the magnet test.


----------



## Medicine Man (Oct 26, 2009)

DUhollywood1 said:


> can we get a different topic to argue about



Well let's see....You have a whopping 4 threads started to your name..With that being said maybe you have some idea's..

Maybe we could argue about who has the prettiest avatar..


----------



## DUhollywood1 (Oct 26, 2009)

Medicine Man said:


> Well let's see....You have a whopping 4 threads started to your name..With that being said maybe you have some idea's..
> 
> Maybe we could argue about who has the prettiest avatar..



Think you got me beat there bud.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Oct 26, 2009)

DUhollywood1 said:


> Think you got me beat there bud.



Well we can't see his butt or her face  both could be ugly as a mud fence 


Oh and back on topic besides skybuster I hate folks that can't pickup after themselves and don't know how to shut a gate


----------



## DUhollywood1 (Oct 26, 2009)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Oh and back on topic besides skybuster I hate folks that can't pickup after themselves and don't know how to shut a gate



There is nothing worse than getting to a spot and find dead ducks left.


----------



## howboutthemdawgs (Oct 26, 2009)

I was gonna go but I guess I will just watch TV instead.  Thanks for the heads up pal.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Oct 26, 2009)

DUhollywood1 said:


> There is nothing worse than getting to a spot and find dead ducks left.



Thinkin more on the lines of just plain TRASH saw it yesterday and hope to catch up with them to explain how I feel about finding empty water bottle and empty shotshell boxes and other TRASH and I know they will be back they left ther deks stashed in the tuleys if I'd of had a pen and paper I'd of moved them and left a note in their place


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Oct 26, 2009)

YUP!!!! Its getting there............


----------



## stuckonquack (Oct 26, 2009)

howboutthemdawgs said:


> I was gonna go but I guess I will just watch TV instead.  Thanks for the heads up pal.



good more ducks for me not gonna cry for you stayin at home


----------



## Da Butcher (Oct 26, 2009)

*Weak*



LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Thinkin more on the lines of just plain TRASH saw it yesterday and hope to catch up with them to explain how I feel about finding empty water bottle and empty shotshell boxes and other TRASH and I know they will be back they left ther deks stashed in the tuleys if I'd of had a pen and paper I'd of moved them and left a note in their place




should have put their dekes in the water and the trash where they stashed their dekes. They'd get the message


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Oct 26, 2009)

Da Butcher said:


> should have put their dekes in the water and the trash where they stashed their dekes. They'd get the message



Never thought of that with the deks but their trash was with the deks  Maybe next time iffin the deks and trash is still there I'll set ther deks in about neck deep water since it's a pack in only pond and they won't have a boat


----------



## SHMELTON (Oct 26, 2009)

Or just take the dekes home, cause obviously they don't want them if they left them.


----------



## PaulD (Oct 26, 2009)

I like beer.............that is all.


----------



## DUhollywood1 (Oct 26, 2009)

PaulD said:


> I like beer.............that is all.



whats your favorite?


----------



## PaulD (Oct 26, 2009)

Yeungling. Draft if possible. Second would be Sam Adams.


----------



## Medicine Man (Oct 26, 2009)

PaulD said:


> Yeungling. Draft if possible. Second would be Sam Adams.



Yack........Give me an ice cold Coor's light, a dip of snuff, and a key board...I can keep "the old man" buzy for days..


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Oct 26, 2009)

DUhollywood1 said:


> whats your favorite?



COLD and FREE

How do you know when ya've had enough to drink?



Ya run out


----------



## trckdrvr (Oct 26, 2009)

Adams.


----------



## DUhollywood1 (Oct 26, 2009)

1.budwieser 2. millerlite 3. Natty .... after i had enough of one of them bring on the PBR!!


----------



## SHMELTON (Oct 26, 2009)

Miller Lite, or if Im desperate on a sunday I'll steal the beast from  my bro n law.


----------



## GSURugger (Oct 26, 2009)

natural light


----------



## Da Butcher (Oct 26, 2009)

miller lite for better or worse


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Oct 26, 2009)

Coor's Light

Labat Blue

Miller Genuine Draft

Killian's


----------



## yellowduckdog (Oct 26, 2009)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> Coor's Light
> 
> Labat Blue
> 
> ...



How did we go from optimistic shooting to beer...that said 
Amberbock


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 26, 2009)

yellowduckdog said:


> How did we go from optimistic shooting to beer...that said
> Amberbock



I like sky busting after a case of Bud Lite...........


----------



## Medicine Man (Oct 26, 2009)

yellowduckdog said:


> How did we go from optimistic shooting to beer...that said
> Amberbock



That's what happens when you start out with "optimism" and no "shooting" occurs.. It move's right down the pendulum to beer..So we moved right into the beer subject.


----------



## stuckonquack (Oct 26, 2009)

i dont drink sorry


----------



## Medicine Man (Oct 26, 2009)

stuckonquack said:


> i dont drink sorry



Boy's we found a driver.. Do you drive, read a map, and stop at every rest area?


----------



## DUhollywood1 (Oct 26, 2009)

Medicine Man said:


> Boy's we found a driver.. Do you drive, read a map, and stop at every rest area?



No rest area needed when you've got open highways


----------



## stuckonquack (Oct 26, 2009)

yes yes and not til i have to pee


----------



## Swamp Star (Oct 26, 2009)

I love OPB

translation Other Peoples Beer

1.Corona
2.BudLight


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Oct 27, 2009)

stuckonquack said:


> yes yes and not til i have to pee



Fine then we feed ya sodas till you just about pop or we carry gallon jugs for the rest of us. 

Now drive on brother drive on


----------



## chadf (Oct 27, 2009)

Ummm budlight before a cold morning hunt!


----------



## PaulD (Oct 27, 2009)

stuckonquack said:


> i dont drink sorry



Sorry to hear about your loss.

I would put MGD and PBR right behind yeungling and S.Adams. 
As far as snuff, i'll take Skoal Straight or Apple if the got it.

What coffee goes in the duck boat with ya? I prefer Fresh Market Breakfast Blend or Maxwell house breakfast blend. Make it strong. 2 sugars 2 cream in the thermos.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Oct 27, 2009)

COFFEE no sugar no cream just COFFEE


----------



## BigDogDaddy (Oct 27, 2009)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> COFFEE no sugar no cream just COFFEE



You should try a Black and TAN


----------



## SHMELTON (Oct 27, 2009)

Coffee and a little bit of old George Dickel keeps the blood flowing.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Oct 27, 2009)

BigDogDaddy said:


> You should try a Black and TAN



If the TAN is Kalua (sp) I do kind of like them but for after the hunt on a real cold day I really like Peppermint Patties ,
Peppermint Shonps and hot chocolate


----------



## DUhollywood1 (Oct 27, 2009)

SHMELTON said:


> Coffee and a little bit of old George Dickel keeps the blood flowing.



Nothin like a litte George D to wake you up in the morning


----------



## PaulD (Oct 27, 2009)

If your going to go that route I like a little Baileys in mine.


----------



## chase870 (Oct 27, 2009)

Medicine Man said:


> Boy's we found a driver.. Do you drive, read a map, and stop at every rest area?



I dont drink either and my crew cab truck holds 65 gallons of fuel. Where we goin??? better have birds, or fattie might bite ya


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Oct 27, 2009)

chase870 said:


> I dont drink either and my crew cab truck holds 65 gallons of fuel. Where we goin??? better have birds, or fattie might bite ya



Guess I won't offer I spend a lot of time watchin empty skys ,well sometimes it's with my eyes closed and when I open them I find out I got more decoys out then I put out but then they spook and fly before I remember which side I laid my shotgun on  and I sure don't want to get bit or have her tell Macey how to fix my nappin problem  

65 gals ????????  I'd have to take a loan out for that much fuel at one shot


----------



## chase870 (Oct 28, 2009)

custom tanks it was built to ride the road holds plenty of waterfowl gear and will pull any trailer I hook to it. Winder Ga. to Canada = 36 hours non stop


----------

